

Ask HN: Google Analytics for your body? - philippnagel


======
flippant
A SaaS that shows you who is checking you out.

------
chocksy
For your body?? What do you mean? Like human body?

~~~
philippnagel
Yeah. A single service bundling other services and potentially my doctors into
a unified interface and analytics platform.

Does such a service exist?

~~~
ollyculverhouse
How about Gyroscope? [https://gyrosco.pe/](https://gyrosco.pe/)

~~~
philippnagel
Sort of right.

I am not looking for a solution that tracks my whole life. Instead I would
like to focus on health with Segment.com-like integrations into other services
([https://segment.com/integrations](https://segment.com/integrations)) to
always know what's going on with me.

------
cambel
humanapi.co

